# I got a question for you guys



## Chief (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey guys, got a question. Can a Endlers Livebearer mate with a guppy? I am having babies growing up. I only have 1 endlers, and one mating female, being a guppy, and my guppies are growing up with AWESOME looking body markings. This is what my endler looks like, very little tail, almost no color, but amazing markings on the body. Is this possible?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

its possible but unsure what the fry will result as or if they even make it without being culled.

I know the two are very closesly related and shouldnt have any issues mating, tripod tail guppies anyone?


----------



## Chief (Nov 21, 2009)

doubt I can get any pics, between the fish moving real fast, and my camera sucking pretty bad, but if I can, will show. I would bet anything they are a cross-breed.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

My old man was reading this post and said yes they will and do quite often.

I got very similar side body markings on my pure guppies, by pure I mean no endler blood.


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

Guppies and endlers are easy to cross. Often the crosses do not look very good in the first generation but the intense colors of endlers do come through in most of the fry. If you are selective about how you breed those fry back with a good looking endler or another endler cross, you can develop some very nice crosses, like the so-called tiger endler.


----------

